# Hannibal Season 1 on home video 9/24/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Return To The Scene Of The Crime With Television’s Hit Series Arriving On Blu-Ray Disc, DVD And Digital Download September 24 





SANTA MONICA, CA, July 19, 2013 – Hannibal: Season One, the new addictive series on NBC from Gaumont International Television that has audiences everywhere on the edge of their seats, will be available for the first time on Blu-ray Disc, DVD and Digital Download September 24 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. From Bryan Fuller, the co-creator of TV's "Wonderfalls" and "Pushing Daisies," David Slade, the director of Hard Candy and The Twilight Saga: Eclipse and based on the novels of Thomas Harris, Hannibal: Season One delves into the complex mind of iconic villain Hannibal Lecter.



Starring a critically acclaimed cast including Emmy® Award nominee Hugh Dancy (Elizabeth I, Showtime’s “The Big C”), Academy® Award nominee Laurence Fishburne (What’s Love Got to Do with It, Lead Actor, 1993, TV’s “CSI,” The Matrix) and Palme d'Or winner Mads Mikkelsen (Best Actor, The Hunt; Casino Royale), the “deliciously disturbing” (Chicago Sun Times) series captured TV audiences, premiering to over 4.3 million viewers.



FBI Agent Will Graham (Dancy) hunts the most notorious serial killers. Graham is both gifted and cursed with an extraordinary ability: he can think like his prey, seeing what they see and feeling what they feel. What he doesn’t know is that his new partner is the most notorious serial killer of all. While pursuing an especially troubling, cannibalistic murderer, Special Agent Jack Crawford (Fishburne) teams Graham with a highly respected psychiatrist – a man with a taste for the criminally minded: Dr. Hannibal Lecter (Mikkelsen). Dr. Lecter tests Graham every step of the way, toying with him and playing a game all his own, while they work to unravel the mystery and catch the killer. Like only Lecter can, he twists Graham’s mind, daring him to question everything he knows about others…and himself.



"The complete first season contains all 13 episodes, including one episode never before aired on TV, as well as unrated episodes featuring content cut for broadcast, plus audio commentaries on select episodes, deleted scenes, a gag reel, storyboards and multiple featurettes that cut deep into the creation of the series. The Hannibal: Season One Blu-ray Disc and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.97 and $39.98, respectively." 


BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Audio commentaries on select episodes with Cast and Crew including Bryan Fuller, David Slade, Hugh Dancy and more

· “Hannibal Reborn” featurette

· “A Taste for Killing” featurette

· “The FX of Murder” featurette

· “A Symphony for the Slaughter” featurette

· Gag Reel

· Deleted Scenes

· Pilot Episode Storyboards

*Subject to change


*** For artwork, please visit www.lionsgatepublicity.com ***


PROGRAM INFORMATION

Street Date: September 24, 2013

Price: $39.97 Blu-ray / $39.98 DVD

Title Copyright: © 2013 Chiswick Productions LLC. All Rights Reserved. Package Artwork © 2013 NBCUniversal, Inc. All Rights Reserved. Package Design and Summary © 2013 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: Not Rated

Run Time: 561 minutes

Type: TV on DVD

Genre: Drama

Blu-ray Closed Captioned: English SDH

DVD Closed Captioned: English

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: 5.1 DTS HD Master Audio

DVD Audio Status: 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the details. I saw parts here and there. Never the full season with all the episodes.

I will have to check it out. A very good series by the way.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, I saw the first few eps but life got in the way of me seeing the rest. looking forward to the season on blu


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I liked what little I have seen of the series, not sure if I would buy it or not. It would have to be at a great price ,I don't seem to watch tv shows over and over like I do with movies.


----------

